# هدية للجميع اكثر من 300 ملف اكسيل لتصاميم (( التكييف والحريق والصحي )) all design sheet



## علاء عسكر (25 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
..........................
اخوتي في الله أسال الله عز وجل ان ينفعكم بهذه الملفات
الملفات عباره عن اكثر من 300 ملف اكسيل يستخدم في الحسابات الهندسيه لكل من التكييف والحريق والاعمال الصحيه
.........................
انا جمعتها من اماكن مختلفه من اصدقاء لي وبعضها من الشركات التي اتعامل معها وجزئها الاكبر ملفات دار الهندسه التي كانت مرفوعه على ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
أحببت ان اجمعها جميعا في ملف واحد للتسهيل على الجميع وهي مقسمه بحمد الله ليسهل البحث بداخلها 
........................
اسال الله ان تنفعكم جميعا
ولا تنسوني من دعائكم والاخوة التي جمعت منهم هذه الملفات 
.......................
وزادكم الله علما وجعل لقيانا في اعالي الجنان
......
ALL DESIGN SHEET ( HVAC FAIR PLUM ) - Download - 4shared

......................


أخوكم 
م*علاء​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة :20:​


----------



## anas82 (25 يوليو 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء عسكر (26 يوليو 2013)

رابط اضافي على الدروب بوكس
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2f6lrwcvd24i980/ALL DESIGN SHEET ( HVAC FAIR PLUM ).rar


----------



## HAMAKEY (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fixnow (26 يوليو 2013)

Thanks Very Much, it is a nice thread from you


----------



## yahiaouimalek (26 يوليو 2013)

*
تكرم يا هندسة

جزاك الله خيرا* 
​


----------



## mohdalib (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك العمليه..


----------



## عمرعبدالعليم محمد (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة جهد مشكور والله


----------



## wael nesim (27 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يوليو 2013)

جهد مشكور و مأجور


----------



## Eng Ahmed Mohamed (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## دمتم بخير (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابوقلبين (27 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (28 يوليو 2013)

تسلم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## medoes (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 يوليو 2013)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء عسكر (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم

وباذن الله كل بين الفتره والاخرى ما ياتي تحت يدي من ملفات بهذه النوعيه جديده سارفعها لكم


----------



## thaeribrahem (29 يوليو 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ على هذا الجهد


----------



## gaber osman (29 يوليو 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (31 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ علاء وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amm3ar (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## علاء عسكر (3 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم 
وزادكم علما


----------



## zizo_mam (11 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه


----------



## hikal007 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء عسكر (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام


----------



## اسامة اشرى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااا على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## علاء عسكر (14 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وزادكم علما


----------



## عمران احمد (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم و وفقكم الله الى ما يحبه و يرضاه


----------



## علاء عسكر (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيتم خيرا ويسر الله لكم كل اموركم


----------



## khaled elsone (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدو الغريب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## محمد هداية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed bary (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الف الف شكر ياهندسه ربنا يوفقك


----------



## وجيه العبدالله (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ميدو الغريب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا


----------



## مرتضى العقرب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرآ وأدخلك فسح جناتة


----------



## yousefegyp (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة :20:​


----------



## mohamed awad alla (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## masp (13 يناير 2014)

الله يبارك فيكن لكل العاملين والمشاركين والمسهامين وللادارة وللمشرفين


----------



## وائل الشال (16 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (18 يناير 2014)

الله ينور عليك وجزالك الله كل الخير


----------



## المتكامل (18 يناير 2014)

مشكور على جهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## زيدون العراقي (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا لكم​


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (24 يناير 2014)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## جمال باقر (24 يناير 2014)

شكرا استاذ ادامكم الله تعالى


----------



## boughandora (10 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## علاء عسكر (22 فبراير 2014)

جزيتك جمبعا كل خير وزادكم الله علما


----------



## golden hawk (22 فبراير 2014)

ملفات ممتازة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر النجار (22 فبراير 2014)

تشكر عالمجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedelhetawy (25 فبراير 2014)

:20:جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed zeen (26 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ود المبارك14 (3 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## llbasha (3 مارس 2014)

wonderful contribution .. thanks for your efforts and sharing


----------



## علاء عسكر (19 أبريل 2014)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## Ring (19 أبريل 2014)

عمل رائع .... مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## علاء عسكر (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## البراء سامح (9 أغسطس 2014)

جميل يا هندسة بارك الله فيك​


----------



## lasfer11 (9 أغسطس 2014)

Thanks Very Much 
good work​


----------



## م سعيد2000 (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة


----------



## eng_m_hegy (16 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للهديه الرائعه لقد كنت أبحث عن هذه الملفات أشكرك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (18 أغسطس 2014)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (28 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله قيك اخي الكريم


----------



## علاء عسكر (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد المصرى (4 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع ,,,, شكرا يامهندس


----------



## tarek gamarec (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hany yassin (6 سبتمبر 2014)

الف رحمة على والديك على هذا العمل الكبير ووفقك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## ibrahim1hj (7 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا باش مهندس , الله يعطيك العافية عالمجهود القيم و مساهمتك بنشر الفائدة لجميع الزملاء , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (7 سبتمبر 2014)

علاء عسكر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
> ..........................
> ...


*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## eng.mhk (7 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا وكل الشكر لشخصك الكريم


----------



## حامد الشعبي (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rania ramadan (10 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.hashish (26 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanks alot


----------



## عوض بسيونى (26 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_omar26 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة ​:20:


----------



## eng.tamermosa (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء عسكر (14 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وعملا


----------



## محمد الترياقى (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sameh7 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااااا


----------



## عصام ابراهيم رزق (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عصام ابراهيم رزق (29 ديسمبر 2014)

هكذا الاسلام حب لاخيك ما تحب لنفسك وشكر جزيل


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (2 يناير 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## alnakhlani (29 يناير 2015)

مشكور على جهودك الطيبه استاذ علاء وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mans1 (29 يناير 2015)

ألف شكر يا هندسه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (29 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng. Aiman (3 فبراير 2015)

في ميزان حسناتكم انشالله


----------



## م. ابو البدور (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله الجنة ووالديك ومن تحب


----------



## medom (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amr fathy (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

ملف أكسيل يستخدم في الحسابات الهندسيه
ألف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## minasamirawad (9 فبراير 2015)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## medo4ever2 (11 فبراير 2015)

*جزاكم الله خيراً
وهنا تجد ملف لحساب كل حاجة فى الميكانيكا تقريبا**http://eng-s7.blogspot.it/2015/02/chanical-calculations.html
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم*


----------



## ياسر النجار (12 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## bedrohouse (13 فبراير 2015)

تسلم ايدك ياريس


----------



## على عدوس (20 فبراير 2015)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء عسكر (26 مارس 2015)

زادكم الله علما وتوفيقا منه سبحانه


----------



## gh.nadjib (27 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thaer11 (29 مارس 2015)

لم يفتح الملف معي ابدا


----------



## علاء عسكر (4 أبريل 2015)

ما هي الرساله التي وصلت اليك 
الملف بعد التحميل هو ملف مضغوط 
الملف ايضا يوجد على موقه دروببوكس & 4shared


----------



## eng-mb (5 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sameh12 (30 أبريل 2015)

Thanks for the huge efforts and we are waiting more from you

Regards


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (30 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم على المجهود وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## amirhelmy (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة جهد مشكور والله


----------



## علاء عسكر (21 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير

ونفع بكم


----------



## علاء عسكر (13 فبراير 2016)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## blue rose (9 مارس 2016)

مــشــكــور ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (14 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةسمير (12 يناير 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 سبتمبر 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد19775 (28 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا و الف شكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 أكتوبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (30 أكتوبر 2018)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## thaer11 (8 نوفمبر 2019)

Thank u


----------



## Eljameely (10 نوفمبر 2019)

Thanks alot


----------



## ياسر العزي (10 نوفمبر 2019)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## moaied (13 أغسطس 2020)

تسلم الايادي وشكرا


----------



## saberbouziani (19 أبريل 2021)

ممكن تجديد الرابط لأنه لا يعمل


----------

